# Question about Air Crew Selection in Trenton



## Arch33 (29 Dec 2007)

Hi, I've applied for pilot and I passed all the test, medicals and interviews, next year I'm going to Trenton for air crew selection. I'm just wondering about the math component of the selection. Should I expect Calculus or is it Gr. 11 type math? I'm just nervous about the math part, I'm not terrible, it's just I'm not a math whiz and I'm not taking Calculus in high school right now. Any help would be highly aprreciated.


----------



## Franko (29 Dec 2007)

Please do a search. It's been covered many times.

Anyone want to help PM directly.

Locked

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

